# Not too sure how this is gonna work.



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Put a taller bi-pod on the rifle so it will be up to shoulder height when you shoulder it and ready. Set your scope magnification low so your can acquire your target quickly. Keep the scatter gun next to your strong leg or across your legs when setting. Then you can just reach down and shoulder it. Very nice looking duet, by the way.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes yes yes, do it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sticks complicate a two gun set up IMO. I'd get a tall bipod and do as JT suggested. That way when you need the shotty the rifle wont fall just set the butt of the rifle down and pick up the shotty.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess I am backwards, lol

I setup holding the shotgun and laying the rifle at my side with sticks spread out (top towards me) laying infront of me. But I only take both when I am targeting fox and bobcat and I figure I will have time to get rifle if they hang up out of shotgun range. If I am calling for coyotes I just use my R-15 alone with scope set on 3X


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great post and some nice looking weapons there, I should get into the habit of taking the shotty as well, problem is when they sneak in to 15 or 20 ft any weapon that is ready to go will have to do and then its still a challenge trying to move without getting caught.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

do what I do run the rifle on the sticks and shotty on the right leg side loaded with heavy shot dead coyote t shot and a carlsons dead coyote choke and you have a great setup and that shotty was my go to before I got the 935

one thing to look into with that shotty is the black ops spec ops stock reduces the recoil of the 3.5 down to about 20 or even .410 levels


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I never take a shotgun. It has cost me a few dogs. Now I run a AR15 carbine I built with a 2x7 Redfield. Hoping that low power will allow me to make a close shot


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with TC. I just took the scope off my AR and moved the Eotech w/magnifier to it. Close shots will be 1x, longer shots I should have time to flip up the 3x. Most shots here in Michigan are closer than 200 anyway.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I am in Kansas. 90% of my shots are under 100 yards


----------

